
Rubio Seeks Legislation to Invalidate Huawei Patents in the United States - proudfoot
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1TI2T3
======
greatjack
Finally, a tiny slap in the arm for a company that siphoned all our trade
secrets. To little to late

~~~
cjbenedikt
"...siphoned off all our trade secrets.. " And you know that because...???

